# Rib Protection?



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

I recently cracked my ribs on a silly bail out going around 14mph. It's not very realistic that I'm going to stay off the trails all summer waiting the 2 months give or take that I've heard full recovery takes (I was out riding the next 2 days after the incident...) 

I was considering some type of short sleeve pressure suit/body armor, but I can't seem to find any that look to have any rib protection. Can anyone recommend relatively light weight/well ventilated rib protection to wear while things are healing up?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm recovering from a similar injury as well. I have the 661 assault suit but it's not practical to wear on an XC/trail riding plus it's hot. I don't know if you are going to find one for that. I check out zoombak but there's no mtb specific yet and they are not cheap. I've considered 661 core suit sleeveless as well as POC.

When I crashed I was wearing Spyder D3O Armour but the ribs area is not protected, it did really good job absorbing impact energy in all padded area though.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Motocross apparel (Thor, A-Star Oneal) has plenty of different ones. Some are light, some heavy, just going to be a matter of finding on you feel good wearing


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have experience w/ this piece?

http://www.hucknroll.com/demon-dirt...ferralID=1e664de8-98f8-11e0-891e-001b2166c2c0

Sounds/looks like it might fit the bill (although it would be nice if it had some light shoulder protection as well) but haven't heard much about Demon Dirt in general.

Edit: Actually this looks decent as well:

http://www.demonsnow.com/store/body armor/DS 5100 Shield Vest

Wish it had the D3O shoulders of their other vest too...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you could always get some lacrosse rib pads.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually just went w/ a slight variation on that idea this evening and grabbed a Nike Pro Combat padded compression shirt designed for sissy foosball players at Dick's 

http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/?cp=...p,pdp,ctr-inline/cid-1/pid-309343/pgid-309344

Pretty good rib coverage, decent shoulder coverage, and a bit of middle of the spine coverage. Hopefully I won't be testing its efficacy any time soon, but it seems like it might give some piece of mind. I'm generally not a big Nike guy and it's a bit pricey for what it is, but oh well.

I'm still interested in some of the Demon gear for full on DH and winter trail riding/skiing if anyone has any practical experience w/ their gear though.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

I just bought a Fox Airframe. It will be here by next week so I'll report back on how it fits.


----------



## meeeeep (Apr 22, 2011)

I cancelled the Fox Airframe and got the TLD HW 7850 instead. Brown santa dropped it off today. It's week 4 of my rib injury recovery and I'm planning on going for a ride on Sunday morning. The TLD 7850 covers my ribs well. Hopefully I won't have to post a crash report.  I'm 5'7, 160lbs and it seems to fit well.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Review on Nike product?*



Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> Actually just went w/ a slight variation on that idea this evening and grabbed a Nike Pro Combat padded compression shirt designed for sissy foosball players at Dick's
> 
> NikeStore. Shop the Official Nike Store for Shoes, Clothing & Gear
> 
> ...


i just recently broke a rib as well on a unexpected fall at full speed. I am on my 3rd week and cant wait to hop back on the bike. I was also considering the NikeStore. Shop the Official Nike Store for Shoes, Clothing & Gear and wanted to get your input to see if it is worth the money. Here are some some subsitutes I am looking into price wise: Schutt Sports: Protective Apparel - XP Protection Shirt or Under Armour ® | Men's MPZ® 5 Pad Armour® Shirt | 1217710 | $52.99.. or should I save up and purchase the TLD 7850 armor. here is a link Troy Lee Designs / Shock Doctor gear review (ride and crash tested) - Page 6 - Ridemonkey.com

any ideas of what I should get? I want something light enough to wear under a jersey and wont break the bank


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

just saw this as well EVS Revolite or EVS Revolt


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

i just put an order for the 7855 Troy Lee Designs base protection armor... it looks like it has good protection all around... we'll see...


----------



## adecola (Dec 3, 2008)

How did your Troy Lee TLD HW 7850/7855 hold up? Is the suit too hot for humid/hot climate (Hong Kong)?


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

If your just looking for rib protection have a good look at lacrosse rib pads or karting rib pads. Both come in mild to wild. Almost all of the dirt bike stuff sucks at protecting ribs. Trust me, been there done that. I personally use lacrosse rib pads combined with an Acerbis Koerta body armour suit while riding the dirt bike.

Another interesting option is the Forcefield rib/back protector. They make some pretty neat stuff.

Forcefield Rib Protector | Forcefield Body Armour and Climate Control


----------



## Frenchster (Apr 20, 2012)

*Rib Protector*

Guys: I've had rib "issues" as well. Doctor said no more as my cartilage is separated and does not hold things together anymore on one side. :madman: So, I had to find some protection. A friend of mine was rep'ng for Fox. He found a rib protector for go kart racers. Covers what I need covered and no more. Can get warm but was better than anything else at the time. I've worn it for 4 years now. The only ID left on it says "Shift." Don't know if that is a model name or not. There may be better products out there now.
Hope this helps!


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Just do a Google search for "karting rib pads". Plenty of images and links.


----------



## Kabob King (Mar 18, 2012)

meeeeep said:


> I cancelled the Fox Airframe and got the TLD HW 7850 instead. Brown santa dropped it off today. It's week 4 of my rib injury recovery and I'm planning on going for a ride on Sunday morning. The TLD 7850 covers my ribs well. Hopefully I won't have to post a crash report.  I'm 5'7, 160lbs and it seems to fit well.


I am about the same size as you 5'7, 153lbs and am considering getting the TLD 7850 or the one that covers the elbows as well, I was wondering what size you got, i heard they run big.


----------



## Jimi Chan (Oct 6, 2012)

meeeeep said:


> I cancelled the Fox Airframe and got the TLD HW 7850 instead. Brown santa dropped it off today. It's week 4 of my rib injury recovery and I'm planning on going for a ride on Sunday morning. The TLD 7850 covers my ribs well. Hopefully I won't have to post a crash report.  I'm 5'7, 160lbs and it seems to fit well.


What size did you get? Do you think the padding is firm enough for protection? How do you think the back protection stands up in comparision to the hard plastic, articulated spine protectors? I'm looking at getting it on line and would love to know what you think. I want to get armour for BMX racing. I'm expecting to tumble and have other riders hit me.


----------

